# Challenge! What kind of Dog is Bosley?



## Kircules (Sep 26, 2009)

We picked him up from the a Animal Shelter in Riverside two days ago and he is a super sweet guy. They said they think he is around 9 months old, but no one really knows. He's still totally a puppy.

He's a Mix with poodle for sure.

We first thought he was a GoldenLabradoodle, but then he's kinda small, so maybe a Cockapoo, then the lady who groomed him said, he's definitely a Wheaten Poodle mix, a whoodle!

What do you think? 

The first pic is the day we got him from the shelter and the second is after we got him all shaved down to get rid of his matts from being on the loose for god knows how long.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

i heard goldendoodles(i hate that word, when i say it i sound like an idiot) come in different sizes.

A Goldendoodle's size is generally somewhere between that of the Poodle and the Golden Retriever parents, and the range includes Standard, Medium and Miniature. A general rule of thumb is to add both the parents weights together and divide by 2 to obtain the average adult weight of the puppies, although within any litter there may be puppies that fall above or below the projected adult weights. Some Standard sized Goldendoodle have weighed over 100 pounds. Sizes range as follows:-

Standard: 45 lbs or more at adulthood. Medium: 30-45 lbs at adulthood. Miniature: 15-30 lbs at adulthood.

Goldendoodles also have different coat types, and can be curly, wavy or straight. Common colours are White, Cream, Apricot, and Red, a few are Black and rarest are Brown, Phantom, and Parti-colored.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldendoodle


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with the groomer, def think Wheaton/Poodle mix.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/poodlemix.htm

good list of poodle mixes


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

In the shave pic he looks a lot like our cockapoo. Cute dog.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Im goin with cockapoo for sure, very cute!!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Cockapoo, or a small Labradoodle (people do breed them to be that size.) Leaning toward 'doodle from the ones I've met.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I would guess wheaten/poodle as well. He's beautiful! (And I'm not just saying that because he reminds me of my Cupid. )


----------

